# BERN and the Swiss Alps



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Capital of Switzerland, UNESCO world heritage site, and more...





The Swiss parliament:









The major street that cuts through Bern's old town. In the distance you can see the Zytglogge clock tower:



People enjoying the balmy evening temps:



Swiss Alps:

The town of Lauterbrunnen is surrounded by massive cliffs on both sides:





Eiger and Mönch...unusually warm as it was around 20°C at 2300m


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Back in Bern:







Bern Minster:







Back in the Alps:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

One of the numerous fountains in the city:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Aare river:











More Alpine shots:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Spectacular pics, more please


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I should be able to add quite a few pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bern :cheers:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Must agree with Manolo and christos, all your photos are really gorgeous kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Great shots. We loved Switzerland, the people seemed to be friendly and civilised, including the drivers! But it is so expensive!


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Small correction: Switzerland has no capital according to the Constitution. Bern is simply where the parliament and the government seats, hence it's referred to as the 'federal city', but many other government agencies are located elsewhere, e.g. the highest court in Lausanne, the central bank in Zurich.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Confusing country.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I know people primarily visit SSC for the skyscrapers. But the "C" in "SSC" actually stands for cows. This is a bovine appreciation forum as well.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful city, grandiose mountains and magnificent cows!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great cow shots! Bern and mountains OK too.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

I want to be a cow grazing on the highlands near Bern.


----------

